# Mat for use under aquarium



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Newbie question, but why would I want a mat under the tank?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

l8nite said:


> Newbie question, but why would I want a mat under the tank?


Mats are mainly used for rimless tanks. Having a plastic frame around the bottom pane of the aquarium is what protects the bottom glass from coming in contact with anything that could potentially crack it. Rimless tanks do not have such frame.


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

As an alternative to a rubber mat you can also use cork, which dampens vibrations, noise, and works as a minor auto leveler. Depending on your decor, it may be less visible as well.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Yoga mats, foam pad for under hardwood floors, top end carpet pad.

I've used all successfully and all were free.


----------

